# Anyone Hunt Nebraska Pheasants?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone hunts Nebraska for pheasants. I have a license already and I am getting an itch to go down and shoot a couple more pheasants. What area are there good concentrations? I dont know if they took a decline like ND did this year Its been a few years since I have heard much about bird numbers down there. Thanks guys


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont relly hunt them but im from nebraska, you might find it really difficult getting around in the crp since it is around 3 foot deep snow clear through, but if you can get around the machinery in our shed you could bust a roost of them in there, it is supposed to be mid twenties to mid thirties all week so if i remember i will let ya know what the snow situation is by the end of the week


----------

